# Meet feisty!



## Samson5261 (Jan 25, 2017)

So this is my baby girl feisty she will be 2 years old in June. She doesn't always like to have her picture taken but I mange to get some good ones sometimes! Lol

I hope the picture size is ok I am on my phone and it does not let me change the size.


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

She's adorable!


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi Feisty! Aint you a cutie pie!


----------



## Samson5261 (Jan 25, 2017)

Thank you She is a spoiled little thing Lol.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

that's the only kind of cat there should be - SPOILED! :grin2:


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my goodness what a sweet little face! She's gorgeous. I can't quite tell if she's a full tabby or if there's some tortie, or maybe calico coloring?


----------



## Samson5261 (Jan 25, 2017)

The vet said that her coloring is a dilute calico. I had never seen a cat this color before and she did get lighter when she shed her kitten fuzz!


----------



## Samson5261 (Jan 25, 2017)

The one with the 4 kittens are feisty and her 3 brothers. They where 2 weeks old when I found them and feisty was the runt. I was actually told by the shelter staff where I went for help that her chances of making it where slim and i should focus more on her brothers. As soon as I got them home she managed to crawl out of the box meowing because she could smell milk. I knew then she was a fighter and there was no way I was giving up on her! She took extra feedings and the vet gave me some nutra cal and that really helped. In the 2nd pic she is about 4 weeks old amazing what some tlc can do!

The next pic she is about 2.5 months with her brother Zeke. The last pic she was 4 months and had just been spayed the day before! She has always been so full of life even barely alive!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

:luv She really does have an incredibly expressive and sweet face. 

Thank goodness you didn't give up on her!  Do you still have all of her brothers too?


----------



## Samson5261 (Jan 25, 2017)

I do not they all found good homes though I almost ended up keeping Zeke. The person who originally took him returned him but I was able to find him an even better home! I am in touch with everyone who has a brother, which is something I require when I rehome a cat. I recently went from 5 cats down to just her and this is after I rehomed her brothers Lol. I tend to take in strays and rescues, get them healthy, spay neuter and find them homes. I had hoped to keep my cat monster but she kept attacking feisty and wouldn't even let her down from the cat tree to potty so I decided to find her a good home but I still miss her and her cuddles.


----------



## Samson5261 (Jan 25, 2017)

So today I took feisty to get microchiped and she did great! She didn't even make a sound when theyou poked her and the shelter staff loved her! She then got to hang out in the truck while I watered my horses. She loved looking out the window until my one horse Rowdy stuck his head in the window! That freaked her out a bit lol


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

She looks like she's taking everything in stride. Such beautiful eyes! 

You're doing a great thing for these strays who need homes.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

She looks like she's got lots of energy! Love the kitten pics! Chin-chin...


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Definitely a heart stealer, is "Feisty" and I love that tortie spunkiness....she's well named. Her color is _blue patched tabby_, or commonly called "blue torbie. She has the mackeral tabby pattern, overlayed with the tortoiseshell patching, the cream with the blue. Some people call blue grey, but cat associations call it "blue" and the paler is preferable to a darker color. 
Here's a purebred blue torbie or blue patched tabby_ Oriental Longhair_ cat. You can see the tabby marking...the "M" on the forehead, barring on the legs and chest, but almost looks like a mixture of spotted tabby and mackeral tabby markings on the body.

cat colours ? blue torbie


----------



## Marina Lynn (Mar 16, 2017)

Lovely girl


----------



## kittykatie (Mar 16, 2017)

So adorable  xx


----------



## Samson5261 (Jan 25, 2017)

Been awhile since I have been on. She is turning into a very spoiled little girl and has really started to explore the rest of the house!

I hope the pic I attached shows up. I am still learning my new phone


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow, look at the length of those whiskers! You said she was the runt of the litter. Is she still small? I just love her face.


----------



## Samson5261 (Jan 25, 2017)

spirite said:


> Wow, look at the length of those whiskers! You said she was the runt of the litter. Is she still small? I just love her face.


She weighed in at 6.5lbs at the vets office and all 3 of her brothers are over 10lbs. She has grown some imo since I switched her over to wet food but that could be that she just looks healthier. Out of all the cats I have ever had she is by far the tiniest. And of course more pics for your viewing pleasure lol


----------

